# Using Google Earth For Tracking / Trailing / S&R....



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

For those of you who collect training or deployment info… or for anyone who wants to keep records of your training tracks… Google Earth is pretty neat. You can plot tracks, mark evidence recoveries… and save them as .jpeg files or print them off.


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I heart Google earth. The pics aren't as great in many rural areas, but still pretty wonderful. 

Nice tracks.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Our tracking club has been using Google's satellite maps as a quick way to see areas with alot of parking lots, as we're training on asphalt. And once we're working other surfaces it'll be great for planning our tracks at home...

Very cool.


----------

